# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  airjibe, freestyleboard

## surfergirl

hallo zusammen,
ich hab gleich mehrere fragen.
ich wei dass das thema fter gefragt wird, aber ich hab schon alles durchsucht und mein problem mit dem waveboard nicht so wirklich gefunden :/
also zuerst mal bin ich im moment an der airjibe am ben, mit einem 87 waveboard und 23 wavefinne. 
ist ja klar dass das nicht geht. ich komm die 180grad rum slide manchmal auch noch ein bisschen und lieg dann auf dem rcken im wasser. ich wei dass ich mich weiter vorlehnen muss, klappt aber irgendwie nicht.
also erste frage: gibts da irgendwelche tricks was man machen kann damit man vorne bleibt?
dann hab ich mir neulich ne mfc 16 freestylefinne ausgeliehen weil man ja mit ner kleineren finne nicht so hoch springen muss und des su mit dem sliden vielleicht einfacher ist. mit dem fahren gings auch gut allerdings hab ich gemarkt dass ich mit 87l waveboard und der 16er finne nicht abspringen kann. ich denke jemand mit besserer technik knnte es, ich aber nicht.
also 2. frage: ist es mit einem freestyleboard und ner kleinen finne einfacher abzusprinegn? und lohnt es sich fr die airjibe schon sich ein freestyle/ freestylewaveboard zuzulegen? ich wrde gerne airjibes, spocks und flakas damit springen, oder ist des auch mit nem waveboard mglich.
und letzte frage: ich wiege 57kg und fahre segel von 3.3. bis 5.7
welches freestyleboard wre fr mich zu empfehlen? und welche finne.
danke schonmal fr die antworten  :Wink:  
hangloose

----------


## Schotstart

der reihe nach:
airjibe, flaka, spock und sogar n shaka sind mit nem freestylewaveboard oder freemove board locker mglich.
dafr brauchst du keinen reinen freestyle shape,  meiner meinung nach wre sowas hier sogar ne fehlinvestition.
die neuen shapes sind hierfr fast schon zu radikal, da slidest du nach der landung nmlich einfach weiter. und wenn du mal 2, 3 schlge gas geben willst, sind die auch nicht das wahre.
wenn du allerdings sagst "jo, freestyle das isses, will burner, toad, kono und chachoo" dann solltest du hier zugreifen.
weiss jetzt nicht, ob du noch im wachstum bist, bei deinem krpergewicht wrde ich das board jedoch so klein wie mglich nehmen. das hngt natrlich wiederum damit zusammen, wo du meist surfst: wenn es eher unterer windbereich ist, dann nimm ein paar liter mehr.
als anhaltspunkt: der groteil der profi-riege fhrt boards mit ungefhr 100 liter volumen. sehr leichte fahrer wie beispielsweise davy scheffers fahren 90 liter.
aber: die oben erwhnte freestyle-board-problematik gilt hier ebenfalls.
wrde dir fast eher empfehlen, dass du dir (um mal beispielsweise mal bei tabou zu bleiben) eher einen 3style als einen twister zulegen solltest...

dass du bei der air jibe im bach liegst, geht jedem so, da wird dir ein neue board auch nicht automatisch weiter helfen. da hilft nur gute fahrtechnik und ben, ben, ben.

und ja: man kann mit einem waveboard und kleiner finne springen. sehr gut sogar :Wink: 
wie du schon sagtest: "jeman mit besserer fahrtechnik knnte das"...und genau die solltest du dir aneignen, dann flutscht alles wesentlich einfacher.

gre

----------


## surfergirl

ich bin 15 und wachse jetzt nicht mehr so viel, maximal noch 5cm.
ich denk komplett freestylen will ich nicht, eher halt wenns keine wellen hat mal ab und zu, und viel weiter als flaka werd ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht kommen. ich hab noch ne 20,5 newwavefinne ich denk mit der werd ichs mal versuchen  :Wink: 
ich hab jetzt gesehen dass viele beim umgreifen beii der airjibe an den mast greifen und nicht an die gabel, ist das zumindeswt am anfang vielleicht einfacher?
ich fahre meistens in Tarifa und dann von 8Bft. bis 4Bft. also wre wenn ich ein board bruchte doch ein kleineres siinnvoll? obwohl ich das bei 8Bft. wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahren wrde. 
Im moment fahr ich immer einen 87l naish global wave und einen 69l mistral.
das 69er krieg ich locker umgelegt aber klar mit dem kleinen board ists noch schwerer zu stehen. neulich hab ich direkt nach dem 69er gleich den 87er gefahren und dann ging erstmal garnichts mehr weil ich mich so an den kleinen gewhnt hatte.
naja aber ich denk du hast recht, es heit einfach ben , ben, ben. so bld das auch schon klingt  :Big Smile: 
danke fr die antwort  :Smile: 
surfergiel

----------


## surfergirl

hat den keiner von den airjibespringern noch ein paar tipps fr mich? wr echt super!

----------


## Redaktion

Hi Surfergirl,
check das: www.dailydose.de/moves/airjibe/
Das wichtigste ist, nicht 180 Grad herumzuspringen, sondern nur 130-140 Grad. Du musst auf der Kante landen, also mit leicht angewinkelten Beinen und dein Gewicht in Richtung Mastfuss verlagern (Schau dir Bild 6 in der Montage an, dass ist die Schlsselposition). So rutschst du leicht gegen den Wind und hast es viel leichter nach dem Herumspringen das Segel wieder ganz dosiert zu dir heranzuziehen. Versuche einfach zuerst mal rckwrts weiterzurutschen. Wenn du das Gefhl dafr hast, kannst du dich dann leichter auf das Dichtziehen des Segel konzentrieren. Nicht ber steile Wellen springen, sondern beim Rausfahren ber runde Dnung oder Mini-Chop.
Viele Erfolg
Jrgen/Red.

----------


## surfergirl

das mit dem 130grad und auf der kante landen wusste ich nicht, das werd ich auf jeden fdall mal ausprobieren.
und ich hab auch jemanden gefunden der mich mal bei meinen versuchen filmt, das hilft ja auch immer sehr.
naja und ben, ben ben  :Wink: 
danke fr die tipps!

----------


## millen

Natrlich sind Spocks, Airjibe, Flakas etc. mit Freestylewave-Brettern mglich, aber diese Manver auf solchen Brettern zu erlernen ist nochmal eine andere Frage.
Wenn Du motiviert bist ein Paar Freestyle-Moves zu lernen, wrde ich Dir auf jeden Fall raten ein geeignetes Brett zu kaufen. 
Ich wrde auch nicht zu einem der radikalen von den letzten Modellen greifen, sondern mich nach einem gnstigen, gebrauchten und vokalem moderaten Freestyler umschauen (skate, jp, rrd).
Damit lernst Du die Manver definitiv um einiges leichter. Lange dauert es sowieso bis man die ganzen Tricks beherrscht.
Bei deinem Gewicht ist sicher ein 90Liter Board mehr als ausreichend, wobei die paar cm Breite bei den 100lt boards auch sehr positiv sind, gerade am Anfang.
20er Finne rein und gut ist.

----------


## Syncro

hi, mir hat jem hall diesen tipp gegeben und danach hat mit dem sliden viel besser geklappt:
du musst bei beim springen wie ein ninja oder was weis ich fr kmpfer so einen art tritt mit beiden beinen in die fahrtrichtung machen (hoffentlich halbwegs verstndlich) halt so wie ein sprungkick vun bruce lee :P dadurch geht die schnauze automatisch nach unten und du hats super vorlage damits dich nicht so leicht nach hinten abwirft.
viel spa noch beim ben,
 Martin

----------

